# Dream Isle is CLOSED!



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm having ANOTHER MASSIVE item giveaway on my island today! Over 200 items to give away today! Everything on the ground by the airport is up for grabs!
You can take whatever you need, as much as you need, but if you don't need it I just ask that you leave it for someone else so they can have some too!

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for furniture! (If you want to let me catalog and not gift is fine too!)
I also need some gold nuggets to make some golden items for Lyssarin's pirate treasure room!
You can also donate an umbrella, backpack, K.K Slider music, wall/floor/rug, as I'm trying to collect them all. Here's the last few I need, under the spoiler! <3


Spoiler: wishlists









						Umbrellas I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Umbrellas I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 4 items




					villagerdb.com
				







__





						Backpacks I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Backpacks I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 17 items




					villagerdb.com
				







__





						KK Music I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View KK Music I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 1 item




					villagerdb.com
				







__





						Furniture I need by ladysugarsaurus | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Furniture I need, a list by ladysugarsaurus containing 67 items




					villagerdb.com
				






And also, anything else you wanna donate like bells, NMTs, or clothes is fine too! <3
Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
(And please only take what you need! Leave it for someone else if you don't!)
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a *Northern island* but *catch any bugs/fish you like!
- *Please *don't use '-' to leave*, it resets the island!* Please talk to Orville to leave.
- DO NOT put custom designs in my Ables!* I want to keep the original outfits there, and I only want my villagers wearing in game clothes, please!

*Things to do on Dream Isle:*
- You are free to shop and explore as you like! *I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks!*
- Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
- My native fruit is *peaches*, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
- Check out my house if you like, feel free to explore the island!
- *Turnips are selling for: 129 bells.
- Mira *is crafting a *Iron Closet DIY*, if you would like it *her house to the left of Nooks!*
- K.K. Slider is here! Feel free to talk to him and listen to some tunes!

*Abel Sister's:*
After-school Jacket, Anorak Jacket, Chef's Outfit, Cowboy Shirt, Dance-team Jacket, Western Shirt
Cycling Shorts, Fringe Skirt, Long Sailor Skirt, Western Pants
Long Denim Cardigan, Old Commoner's Kimono
Bowler Hat With Ribbon, Grape Hat, Outback Hat
Bandage, Cucumber Pack
Bobby Socks, Striped Socks
Cowboy Boots, Hi-tech Sneakers, Pleather Ankle Booties

*Nook's:*
Fancy Violin (White)
Soup Kettle, Unfinished Puzzle
Toad Parasol, Strawberry Umbrella
Orange, Red, White Windflowers
Red, White, Yellow Mums
Red, White, Yellow Tulips
Purple and Red Wrapping Paper
Common Wall, Red Dotted Wall, Camo Wall, Red Perforated-board Wall
Sepia Puzzle Wall, Wavy-tile Wall, Blue Blossoming Wall, Red Delicate-blooms Wall
Monochromatic Dot Flooring, Floral Mosaic-tile Flooring, Kitschy Tile, Leopard-print Flooring
Camo Flooring, Slate Flooring, Yellow Floral Flooring, Rosewood Flooring

*Crafting:*
I will be offering my services to crafting items I have in my DIYs. Please note, I am not going to provide the materials for these projects!
If you would like me to craft something for you, it is free, but you must bring the materials!
I will require you to send me a PM with the list of items you wanted crafted and your IGN and island name so I can keep track of what you need when you have over the materials.
Here is a list of my DIYs and the needed materials in the spoiler! (Beware this is a long list! 200+!)


Spoiler: DIY List



Ocarina - 5 clay
Pan Flute - 7 Young Spring Bamboo
Campfire - 3 Tree branches
Bonfire - Campfire, 10 wood
Tiki Torch - 5 tree branches, 5 wood
Clothesline - 10 tree branches
Scarecrow - 3 tree branches, 5 weeds
Tree Branch Wreath - 10 branches
Simple DIY Workbench - 5 hardwood - 1 iron
Mini DIY Workbench - 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood, 2 iron
DIY Workbench - 5 wood, 5 hardwood, 5 softwood, 3 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Wooden Stool - 4 wood
Wooden Chair - 6 wood
Wooden Mini Table - 6 wood
Wooden End Table - 8 wood
Wooden Wardrobe - 12 wood
Wooden Chest - 16 wood
Wooden Simple Bed - 18 wood
Wooden Waste Bin - 4 wood
Log Stool - 4 hardwood
Log Bench - 5 hardwood
Wild Log Bench - 8 hardwood
Log Round Table - 15 hardwood
Log Garden Lounge - 12 hardwood
Log Decorative Shelves - 2 log bench, 3 hardwood
Log Stakes - 3 wood
Wooden Block Toy - 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stool - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood
Wooden Block Chair - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Bench - Wooden block toy, 4 softwood
Wooden Block Table - Wooden block toy, 8 softwood
Wooden Block Chest - Wooden block toy, 12 softwood
Wooden Block Bed - Wooden block toy, 17 softwood
Wooden Block Bookshelf - Wooden block toy, 3 softwood
Wooden Block Stereo, Wooden block toy, 5 softwood, 2 iron
Wooden Block Wall Clock - Wooden block toy, 2 softwood, 1 iron
Plain Sink - 6 wood, 4 clay, 1 iron
Plain Wooden Shop Sign - 6 wood
Natural Garden Chair - 6 hardwood, 4 iron
Natural Square table - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Natural Garden Table - 9 hardwood, 3 iron
Rocking Chair - 3 wood, 5 softwood
Swinging Bench - 5 wood, 7 softwood
Grass Standee - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Hedge Standee - 2 wood, 3 softwood
Mountain Standee - 4 wood, 5 softwood
Tree Standee - 5 wood, 8 softwood
Tea Table - 12 hardwood
Trophy Case - 24 hardwood, 3 gold, 6 iron
Clackercat - 2 hardwood, 6 softwood
Rocking Horse - 5 softwood
Birdcage - 8 wood
Acoustic Guitar - 8 softwood, 3 iron
Doghouse - 10 wood, 7 hardwood
Barrel - 5 wood, 2 iron
Wooden Bucket - 3 wood, 1 iron
Garden Wagon - 3 white hyacinths, 3 red cosmos, 3 yellow roses, 8 wood, 2 iron
Stall - 12 wood
Destinations Signpost - 4 hardwood, 8 softwood
Sleigh - 8 wood
Ringtoss - 2 wood, 2 softwood
Wooden Fish - 3 wood
Old Fashioned Washtub - 3 softwood
Cutting Board - 2 hardwood, 1 iron
Firewood - 8 wood
Wooden Toolbox - 4 softwood, 2 iron
Key Holder - 3 wood, 1 iron
Boomerang - 3 hardwood
Bone Doorplate - 3 softwood
Paw-Print Doorplate - 3 wood
Timber Doorplate - 2 wood, 1 pink rose
Wild-Wood Wall - 15 wood
Brown Herringbone Wall - 15 softwood
Cabin Wall - 15 hardwood
Corral Fence - 6 wood
Vertical-Board Fence - 8 wood
Country Fence - 6 hardwood
Spiky Fence - 8 hardwood
Barbed Wire Fence - 4 hardwood, 2 iron
Simple Wooden Fence - 6 softwood
Lattice Fence - 8 softwood
Imperial Fence - 6 wood, 4 softwood
Recycled Can Thumb Piano - 1 can, 1 wood, 1 iron
Tire Toy - 1 tire
Tire Stack - 3 tires
Trash Bags - 1 can, 1 boot, 1 tire
Garbage Heap Wall - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Garbage Heap Flooring - 2 cans, 2 boots, 2 tires
Recycled Boots - 2 boots
Modeling Clay - 2 clay
Classic Pitcher - 4 clay
Pot - 5 clay
Aroma Pot - 3 clay
Raccoon Figurine - 6 clay
Brick Oven - 8 clay, 2 iron, 6 wood
Brick Well - 8 clay, 5 wood, 1 flimsy shovel
Silo - 12 iron, 6 hardwood, 12 clay, 12 stone
Brick Fence - 6 clay
Stone Stool - 3 stone
Stone Table - 8 stone
Drinking Fountain - 8 stone, 2 iron
Fountain - 1 drinking fountain, 20 stone, 8 iron
Mossy Garden Rock - 15 stone, 15 weeds
Tall Garden Rock - 60 stone
Stone Arch - 90 stone
Sauna heater - 6 stones, 3 iron, 3 wood
Simple Well - 15 stones, 1 flimsy shovel
Outdoor Bath - 20 stones, 1 shovel
Wave Breaker - 10 stone, 10 clay
Western Style Stone - 30 stones
Stone Tablet - 12 stones
Pond Stone - 10 stones
Cherry Blossom Pond Stone - 10 stones, 3 cherry blossom petals
Stone Wall - 10 stone
Basement Flooring - 10 stones
Iron and Stone Fence - 6 stones, 3 iron
Zen Fence - 3 iron, 3 clay, 3 stones
Iron Garden Chair - 3 iron
Iron Closet - 12 iron
Iron Shelf - 14 iron
Iron Hanger Stand - 3 iron
Frying Pan - 2 iron
Gong - 6 iron, 5 wood
Water Pump - 2 iron, 6 clay
Jail Bars - 5 iron
Kettle Bathtub - 8 iron, 2 wood, 1 campfire
Manhole Cover - 3 iron
Iron Wall Lamp - 4 iron, 2 clay
Iron Doorplate - 2 iron
Crest Doorplate - 4 iron
Iron Armor - 8 iron
Armor Shoes - 4 iron
Rope Fence - 4 iron
Iron Fence - 6 iron
Ironwood Chair - 3 wood, 2 iron
Ironwood Dresser - 7 wood, 4 iron
Ironwood Bed - 20 wood, 10 iron
Ironwood Cupboard - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 ironwood dresser
Ironwood Kitchenette - 4 wood, 3 iron, 1 ironwood dresser, 1 cutting board
Ironwood DIY Workbench - 12 wood, 6 iron, 1 mini diy workbench
Garden Bench - 12 wood, 4 iron
Golden Dishes - 1 gold
Golden Candlestick - 2 gold
Golden Casket - 8 gold
Golden Toilet - 6 gold
Golden Gears - 1 gold, 3 iron
Golden Wall - 4 gold
Golden Flooring - 4 gold
Gold Armor - 8 gold
Golden Wand - 2 gold, 3 stars
Hay Bed - 20 weeds
Succulent Plant - 10 weeds, 1 can
Terrarium - 12 weeds, 2 iron
Floral Swag - 10 weeds
Potted Ivy - 5 weeds, 5 clay
Hanging Terrarium - 12 weeds, 4 iron
Jungle Wall - 15 weeds, 3 wood, 3 hardwood, 3 softwood
Woodland Wall - 15 weeds, 9 softwood
Jungle Flooring - 10 weeds, 10 clay
Backyard Lawn - 30 weeds
Leaf - 5 weeds
Leaf Umbrella - 15 weeds
Bamboo Hat - 10 weeds
Traditional Straw Coat - 8 weeds
Green Grass Skirt - 7 weeds
Knitted Grass Backpack - 20 weeds
Straw Fence - 10 weeds, 3 woods
Hedge - 10 weeds, 5 tree branchs, 2 stone
Orange End Table - 10 oranges, 4 wood
Orange Wall Mounted Clock - 10 oranges, 2 wood
Orange Rug - 6 oranges
Cherry Lamp - 10 cherries, 2 clay
Cherry Wall - 20 cherries
Cherry Umbrella - 7 cherries
Cherry Hat - 5 cherries
Peach Chair - 10 peaches, 5 wood
Peach Surprise Box - 10 peaches, 4 softwood
Peach Umbrella - 7 peaches
Peach Dress - 8 peaches
Pear Bed - 10 pears, 6 softwood
Pear Wall - 20 pears
Pear Rug - 6 pears
Pear Hat - 5 pears
Pear Dress - 8 pears
Apple Rug - 6 apples
Coconut Juice - 1 coconut
Palm Tree Lamp - 4 coconuts, 4 wood, 4 clay
Coconut Wall Planter - 1 coconut, 5 weeds
Beekeeper's Hive - 3 wasp nests, 5 wood
Honeycomb Wall - 6 wasp nests
Honeycomb Flooring - 5 wasp nests
Tiny Library - 3 books, 5 wood
Wooden Bookshelf - 5 books, 10 wood
Classic-library Wall - 10 books
Magazine Rack - 2 magazines, 4 wood
Stacked Magazines - 6 magazines
Manga-Library Wall - 10 magazines
Scattered papers - 1 document stack
Giant Teddy Bear - 1 papa bear, 1 mama bear, 1 baby bear
Street Piano - 1 upright piano, 1 painting set
Astronaut Suit - 5 stars, 5 iron
Space Shuttle - 5 stars, 10 iron
Flying Saucer - 15 stars, 10 iron
Robot Hero - 1 rocket, 1 gold armor, 30 rusted parts, 90 iron, 10 gold
Sci-Fi Wall - 5 stars, 1 large star
Lunar Surface - 5 stars, 1 large star
Star Wand - 1 large star, 3 stars
Aries Rocking Chair - 3 stars, 2 aries stars, 1 gold, 5 stones
Bamboo Stool - 5 bamboo
Bamboo Candleholder - 3 bamboo, 2 clay
Bamboo Sphere - 3 bamboo
Bamboo Shelf - 15 bamboo
Bamboo Lunch Box - 4 bamboo
Hearth - 2 bamboo, 5 iron, 4 clay, 5 hardwood
Bamboo Floor Lamp - 8 bamboo
Bamboo Speaker - 3 bamboo, 1 iron
Bamboo Stopblock - 3 bamboo
Bamboo Drum - 3 bamboo, 2 softwood
Bamboo Wall - 15 bamboo
Dark Bamboo Rug - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Lattice Fence - 6 bamboo
Bamboo Doll - 6 bamboo
Green Leaf Pile - 1 young spring bamboo, 10 weeds
Bamboo Noodle Slide - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 wood
Steamer Basket Set - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Shoot Lamp - 4 young spring bamboo, 5 bamboo shoots, 4 clay
Bamboo Grove Wall - 7 young spring bamboo, 3 bamboo shoots
Light Bamboo Rug - 6 young spring bamboo
Basket Pack - 6 young spring bamboo
Bamboo Wand - 6 young spring bamboo, 3 stars
Outdoor Picnic Set - 10 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Clock - 5 cherry blossom petals, 1 iron
Cherry Blossom Trees Wall - 10 cherry blossom petals, 5 hardwood
Cherry Blossom Umbrella - 7 cherry blossom petals
Cherry Blossom Pochette - 6 cherry blossom petals
Shell Fountain - 5 giant clams, 3 stones
Shell Table - 7 sand dollars, 3 clay
Shell Bed - 5 giant clams, 3 clay, 4 stones
Shell Partition - 4 venus combs, 4 conches
Shell Lamp - 2 giant clams, 3 clay
Shell Speaker - 3 conches, 2 iron
Sandy Beach Flooring - 1 sea snail, 1 venus comb, 1 sand dollar, 1 coral, 1 giant clam, 1 cowrie
Windflower Fan - 3 red windflowers, 2 iron
Mum Cushion - 1 yellow mum, 10 weeds
Cosmos Shower - 5 pink cosmos, 3 iron
Tulip Surprise Box - 5 red tulips, 3 softwood
Rose Bed - 10 red roses, 5 wood
Pansy Table - 5 yellow pansies, 3 hardwood
Hyacinth Lamp - purple hyacinths, 3 clay
Flower Stand - 1 red rose, 2 pink roses, 2 orange roses, 2 white lilies, 1 yellow lily, 4 purple windflowers
Windflower wreath - 3 red windflowers, 3 white windflowers, 3 orange windflowers
Pretty Cosmos Wreath - 3 orange cosmos, 3 pink cosmos, 3 red cosmos
Lily Wreath - 3 white lilies, 3 red lilies, 3 yellow lilies
Tulip Crown - 2 red tulips, 2 yellow tulips, 1 white tulips
Chic Tulip Crown - 2 purple tulips, 2 pink tulips, 1 orange tulip
Blue Rose Crown - 6 blue roses
Pansy Crown - 2 red pansies, 2 yellow pansies, 2 white pansies
Cute Lily Crown - 2 pink lilies, 2 orange lilies, 2 white lilies
Mums Wand - 1 yellow mum, 3 stars
Tulip Wand - 1 red tulip, 3 stars
Hyacinth Wand - 1 pink hyacinth, 3 stars



I do not have a spot to leave tips at today as there is just SO MUCH STUFF on the ground!
If you wanna leave a tip. 

*DODO Code: 5S77T*


----------



## Leoniex (Apr 25, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi, can I come over?


----------



## angelprincesskiki (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi, let me know if you reopen  I have some items for you from your wishlists and would love to go fishing & catch bugs


----------



## kyasarin (Apr 25, 2020)

can i come please?


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi, can i join in? i have the Crossbody bag,  and Blue Outdoor Backpack  from ur wishlist..


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Sorry guys, I had to leave my switch unexpectedly, but I will be returning soon! If I am not there to move the controllers it will end the session when the switch goes to sleep. I will quote all of you when I reopen so you will know! Thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I had to close so quickly!


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi may i come when you reopen please?


----------



## luna.cee (Apr 25, 2020)

Ooh sounds fun!


----------



## jakeulous (Apr 25, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Sorry guys, I had to leave my switch unexpectedly, but I will be returning soon! If I am not there to move the controllers it will end the session when the switch goes to sleep. I will quote all of you when I reopen so you will know! Thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I had to close so quickly!




theres a way you can turn off sleep mode for the switch inside it's settings

Settings > Sleep mode > Playing on console Screen

select "Never"

this will disable sleep mode in handheld mode, and the other one is for docked mode


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

jakeulous said:


> theres a way you can turn off sleep mode for the switch inside it's settings
> 
> Settings > Sleep mode > Playing on console Screen
> 
> ...


Oh really? I did not know that. Wow! Thanks! ^w^ I am back now though, so let me reopen~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Leoniex said:


> Can i come?





Kuriboh said:


> Hi, can I come over?





angelprincesskiki said:


> Hi, let me know if you reopen  I have some items for you from your wishlists and would love to go fishing & catch bugs





kyasarin said:


> can i come please?





jakeulous said:


> Hi, can i join in? i have the Crossbody bag,  and Blue Outdoor Backpack  from ur wishlist..





animal_hunter said:


> Hi may i come when you reopen please?





luna.cee said:


> Ooh sounds fun!


Here you go guys! Sorry about the wait!

*73Y5B*


----------



## kmkaeberlein (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come check it out.. im new so still learning the ropes


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

kmkaeberlein said:


> I would love to come check it out.. im new so still learning the ropes


Everyone is welcome! ^w^


----------



## storybymori (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come over! Tysm for doing this!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

storybymori said:


> I would love to come over! Tysm for doing this!


You're very welcome! ^w^


----------



## Polilla (Apr 25, 2020)

May Imcome please?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Polilla said:


> May Imcome please?


Yep, anyone is welcome.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I stop by and shop?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Can I stop by and shop?


Of course!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 25, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Of course!


I entered the code it says there are not any islands?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Crashed, here's the new code.

*FMX50*

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> I entered the code it says there are not any islands?


I crashed, I posted the new code.


----------



## Polilla (Apr 25, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yep, anyone is welcome.


Thank you, couldn’t find the island with the dodo code


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Thank you, couldn’t find the island with the dodo code


Yep, I just crashed, had to post another one.


----------



## Spookie (Apr 25, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 25, 2020)

it says you are full


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Spookie said:


> can i come?


Of course! 


Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> it says you are full


Right now I'm not full, I'm not sure why it says that. I should have 2 open slots right now.


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 25, 2020)

on my way ! im phoenix from artemis


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 25, 2020)

someone keeps talking LOL keeps saying interferance


----------



## Babypink (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## BlueCherry (Apr 25, 2020)

hi can I come if open please? also would love 2 palm tree lamps crafted if you're open?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

BlueCherry said:


> hi can I come if open please? also would love 2 palm tree lamps crafted if you're open?


I should have 1 spot open right now, and yes, i can make them for you as long as you bring the materials! ^w^
Just let me know what your IGN is so I can identify you when you get here!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Let me know when there's a spot.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

New Dodocode:

6N385

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Snowifer said:


> I'd like to visit! Let me know when there's a spot.


Right now it is open, I just crashed.


----------



## BlueCherry (Apr 25, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I should have 1 spot open right now, and yes, i can make them for you as long as you bring the materials! ^w^
> Just let me know what your IGN is so I can identify you when you get here!


awesome! cherry

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> New Dodocode:
> 
> 6N385
> 
> ...


says interference


----------



## SarahACNH (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! Can I come over please?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

BlueCherry said:


> awesome! cherry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Yep, a bunch of people are joining right now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



SarahACNH said:


> Hi! Can I come over please?


Yes, of course.


----------



## Alcyone14 (Apr 25, 2020)

You should try using the turnip exchange link. It’s so easy and it keeps track of available spots


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Alcyone14 said:


> You should try using the turnip exchange link. It’s so easy and it keeps track of available spots


I have tried that in the past, though I have noticed not many people use it. 
I find this works better for me personally.
Thanks for the advice though! ^w^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

I was trying to close the gates for a moment but I couldn't get in the airport. Pretty sure I'm full now though so it doesn't matter. haha


----------



## SarahACNH (Apr 25, 2020)

thank you so much for being so generous! i tipped the 4 gold nuggets >w<


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

SarahACNH said:


> thank you so much for being so generous! i tipped the 4 gold nuggets >w<


You're very welcome! ^w^
I would much rather give it away to someone who needs it or might want it than sell it to Timmy and Tommy to make a few bells. haha
I am glad you were able to stop by! ^w^


----------



## Ella. (Apr 25, 2020)

This is such a nice thing you're doing. I hope you have many good things come your way today.  Also, I'd like to stop by but not so much for the giveaway. I was wondering if you'd be able to craft the giant teddy bear for me once I have the materials? I'll tip for the hassle.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Zoella101 said:


> This is such a nice thing you're doing. I hope you have many good things come your way today.  Also, I'd like to stop by but not so much for the giveaway. I was wondering if you'd be able to craft the giant teddy bear for me once I have the materials? I'll tip for the hassle.


Oh, thank you! ^w^ That is very sweet of you!
Of course I'd be willing to make it for you!
I will just need the materials of course. 
Let me know when you can stop by!


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 25, 2020)

This is so nice! And it sounds like so much fun! I would love to come, if you are still open.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Chknifuron said:


> This is so nice! And it sounds like so much fun! I would love to come, if you are still open.


Yes! Still open! ^w^


----------



## toenuki (Apr 25, 2020)

may i?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

MayorAri said:


> may i?


Of course!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

Crashed again, here you go!

5S77T


----------



## kayleee (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

kayleee said:


> May I come?


Of course!


----------



## Jam399z (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I come over? The code still the same?


----------



## grah (Apr 25, 2020)

hey may I come over?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 25, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## sadexorcist (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to visit! ^^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Jam399z said:


> Can I come over? The code still the same?





allybishop said:


> hey may I come over?





Trevorjs97 said:


> May I please come?





sadexorcist said:


> I would love to visit! ^^


Everyone is welcome! Code in the first post is the most current! ^w^


----------



## Jam399z (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you! Do you still need K.K Oasis? I have one to donate


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Jam399z said:


> Thank you! Do you still need K.K Oasis? I have one to donate


I do! ^w^ Thank you~


----------



## PurpleCrutches (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

PurpleCrutches said:


> May I come over?


Yes! Of course!


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 25, 2020)

Are you still open? I can craft the money flooring for you if you'd like


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

Stacyfaith said:


> Are you still open? I can craft the money flooring for you if you'd like


Yes, I am open! ^w^
I would like that a lot~


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 25, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yes, I am open! ^w^
> I would like that a lot~



Okay great! Coming over now~


----------



## kewpiecorgi (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi if you're still open, I would love to visit! I can bring some walls that you are looking for


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

kewpiecorgi said:


> Hi if you're still open, I would love to visit! I can bring some walls that you are looking for


Yes! I am still open! ^w^


----------



## kewpiecorgi (Apr 25, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Yes! I am still open! ^w^


Wonderful! I'll bring all the walls/flooring I have in your wishlist as I'm running out of room anyway  Be there soon, thank you!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 25, 2020)

kewpiecorgi said:


> Wonderful! I'll bring all the walls/flooring I have in your wishlist as I'm running out of room anyway  Be there soon, thank you!


Oh, thank you so much! ^w^
I really appreciate it!


----------

